# Port Isabel/Mansfield this Friday



## Northern (May 22, 2015)

I have work in McAllen Thursday night so I'm looking for a snapper (or whatever) trip Friday morning out of Port Isabel or Mansfield. I have my own gear and can help with expenses and clean up. Would also interested in a guide/charter if rates are manageble. Post here or PM and we can discuss the details.

Thanks,
Northern


----------



## Northern (May 22, 2015)

I'm trying again for this Friday, 17 June...same scenario.
I can bring my pole and bait box and will help out... 

vr,
Northern


----------

